# o.c. 3



## Luxurious (Apr 25, 2006)

hi there,
can you say a little bit or a litte bit more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 about this part of o.c. The 3rd season. it dont runs in germany so I must ask you.(I'm not sure whether I can ask this question like me) I cant watch this part already...too bad. please tell me about.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Apr 29, 2006)

:S

umm...The O.c when downhill third season...badly. I still watch it, but i think the farthest they'll go is 4th season.
PM me and i can give you more details if you like.


----------



## bebs (Apr 29, 2006)

I have the first two seasons on dvd and watched them when they were on tv, and well I quit watching in the middle of the 3rd season and most probley wont buy it either. though I did "tune in" last week and it wasnt hard at all to pick it up, seems like they are using the same script just different people.


----------



## AlliSwan (May 19, 2006)

1st season was good, 2nd season was great, 3rd season went way downhill, picked up a TINY bit in the middle, and reallllly dropped off the last few episodes. Tonight's finale? I don't even want to talk about it.


----------



## lackofcolor (May 19, 2006)

i watched the first, second a little and maybe only 3 shows of season three..and only bc nothing else was on or re-runs..nothing that made me want to actually watch it.


----------



## MissMarley (May 19, 2006)

3rd season was so dull, i only watched the finale to see who died.


----------



## Luxurious (May 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_3rd season was so dull, i only watched the finale to see who died._

 
and who died?


----------



## JesusShaves (May 20, 2006)

I agree with what everyone else says... S.1&2 were so good... i didnt actually watch the OC till my mate lent me season 1 & 2... then i started season 3.. and its just the same fricken story line over and over!

SPOILER:

i just read in the newspaper mischa bartons character is the one that dies in ryans arms...


----------



## funKyVibeS* (May 25, 2006)

the finale was okay i guess...i mean...the ending was pretty gripping...BUT...it was NOTHING compared to second seasons season finale. that one just ROCKEDD


----------

